
Large scale reuse of FFP2 and N95 masks - vermorel
https://blog.vermorel.com/journal/2020/3/29/large-scale-reuse-offfp2-and-n95-masks.html
======
tomohawk
We were hesitant to use our masks because we would run out quickly, until
this:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22680799](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22680799)

Now, we just pop them in the oven and reuse them.

~~~
vermorel
Unclear. I am part of the MIT+Harvard+Boston General initiative on REUSE of
masks. Log reduction of pathogens though limited heat (dry or moist) is VERY
unclear. Then, if you don't control very precisely the heat, their filtration
capabilities are toast. I would ABSOLUTELY NOT recommend using an oven. At
this point, heat might be a decontamination option, but early results
indicates that duration will be long (18 hours) under precisely controlled
temperature (like 70C).

